# Creative with food



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm always thinking up creative ideas to introduce vegetables into Noah's diet some work and others he just point blank refuses. I try everything from whole veg to shredded veg to boiled and mashed veg, warm veg, cold veg, cooked veg and raw veg. 

He's recently (and finally) started eating raw carrot - I used to only be able to get him to eat that by making mini cupcakes with carrot pieces in it. When he started eating them I knew he liked the carrot but just didn't realise it. However peas are an absolute no no for him - not even in the cupcakes!! Thankfully he is now eating tiny pieces of chopped up raw carrot but each piece has to be hand fed to him!!

Today I decided to juice the veg and give it to him in liquid form as a drink. He absolutely loves celery and nibbles a little bit at kale but is not interested at all in cucumber. So I decided to juice these three vegetables together. He took one sip but didn't bother with it after that. I will keep trying over the next couple of days. I might even pour some into an ice cube dish and make an ice pop for him - he gets ice in his water anyway so he's used to the coldness so perhaps an ice-pop might be nice!

Has anyone any other suggestions?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

I'm very impressed with your creativity and persistence in introducing healthy foods into Noah's diet. You've thought of many things that would not have occurred to me. :thumbsup: 
Does it peak Noah's interest to see you eating and enjoying particular foods, perhaps sparking his desire to try them too?*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I try that all the time too - he looks at me and tastes it but he's a cute little ******  
I'm so strict with his health and he knows it but lately he has somehow managed to convince me to allow him the tiniest piece of a crisp (chips) if he sees them. He's so funny he usually doesn't bother us when we're eating but if there's a packet of crisps he just had to have a corner.

He knows when he's being fooled with the healthy stuff!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah is a most clever and cunning little fellow (in addition to being the cutest little Karkariki ever)!*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You are so creative, I honestly can't think of anything you can do to help encourage his healthy eating. 

My friends cockatiel, Plinkett, likes to have his dinner with them, so when they have food, he has his own little plate with some healthy veggies on it. She says that he usually gets upset because he wants to eat exactly what they are eating.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Therm said:


> You are so creative, I honestly can't think of anything you can do to help encourage his healthy eating.
> 
> My friends cockatiel, Plinkett, likes to have his dinner with them, so when they have food, he has his own little plate with some healthy veggies on it. She says that he usually gets upset because he wants to eat exactly what they are eating.


Aww poor little Plinkett he knows they are getting a tastier deal I bet!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, what a rascal he is! :nono:

I'm sure he has every idea of how to outsmart his diligent mum 

This sounds odd, but have you ever tried serving a veggie with something "junky"? 

Like millet, for example. Mallorn hates boiled egg (she likes scrambled only, don't ask why, I have no idea) but if I mix millet into it, she grudgingly will eat it. 

Also, maybe he'd like a "smoothie" of sorts--more of a puree than a liquid, if he doesn't fancy his gourmet juice  

Other than that, I'm fresh out of ideas--those silly birds, they always outsmart us, don't they?! :laugh:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks StarlingWings yes they certainly do keep us on our toes!

I used to do the seed/millet veg mix all the time with Oisin! That's a good idea. Although raspberries mixed with Noah's veg (in the cupcakes) has been tried many times - that's how I discovered he actually 'does' like the taste of carrot - the silly billy just didn't realise it!!


----------

